
Brave browser can now show ads, and soon you'll get 70% of the money - flyGuyOnTheSly
https://www.cnet.com/news/brave-browser-fix-for-online-advertising-pays-you-to-view-ads-that-respect-privacy/
======
gehwartzen
If users are payed to see and click on ads won’t the entire user base be
incentivized to just behave like a giant clickfarm?

------
tdeck
"We think we can make advertising great" \- every ad tech company for the last
20 years.

And yet adevrtising _isn 't_ great, and for that matter never has been. Ads
are never the amazing assistant who knows just what will make your day better,
they're a distraction stealing your precious attention to try to make you want
something you were perfectly happy without a moment ago. That said, I respect
Brave for letting me run uBlock Origin on my phone.

~~~
karmakaze
As bad as advertising has got, in its essence it is to inform you of things
that you didn't seek out. This can be a good thing like public service
annoucements or products/services that you may not have known about and very
related to the article you're reading at the moment.

Unless we have a way of running an economy without marketing/advertising, we
should try to make advertising better by whatever means we can imagine until
it is.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Excited to see how this works out! Congratulations Brave team for taking the
first steps toward your goal.

